# ugh...no one cares



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just a bit of frustration I need to rant about. First off, I love haunting my yard. I've done it 4 years in a row and each year it gets bigger and better and I have a great time building it. I find myself going outside at night in my slippers just to look at the yard lit up. But, when Halloween finally rolls around, I realize that I am my own biggest fan. No one stops to look. What trick or treaters I do get just grabs the candy and moves on while barely glancing at the yard. Adults with their kids just usher by while giving me a blank look. None of them stay long enough to notice the fine little details I painstakingly include to make it authentic. And none of them have ever given me a compliment on the yard. I know I really shouldn't be doing it for applause but a little encouragment goes long way. It makes me wonder if I should just give it up. Anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Post some pics and let us fellow haunters let you know how great you're doing. I agree a simple "Looks good" makes it worthwhile.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree - it is very frustrating. I mean we all love what we do but a large part of it is entertaining others. Parents who walk their kids to the driveway then send them up alone to the door. A few times my husband was outside and told parents " you should go up to the door too and check out the stuff inside". This year we had many kids call out to their parents "hey, you gotta come see this" and that motivated some of them to come closer. Maybe it's jealousy - if they don't actually see it then they can play dumb when their kid says "Why don't we have a great display too?".


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like that. We had a little detail in the yard last night and I figured no one would notice. One teenager did though - double the treats for her.  There's a lot of variables though. I know if there's lots of kids on the street, they can get really competitive - they're on a mad dash and don't even have time to look up before they're off to the next house. 

The only things I'd say are...
1) Make sure you have things lit so people can see them
2) Sometimes you DO need to be your biggest fan. Nothing wrong with that at all. And I think any time you're putting in the tiny details, think of it as something you do for personal satisfaction, and if someone notices, well...that's just gravy. 

But as bayoubrigh says, this ain't a bad place to share your work where people can actually appreciate it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

My family comes for my yearly setup and its a mix of a party and handing out candy in the garage. I was late putting the music on and some people complained ,"wheres the music?!" The music really helps get some otherwise fickle people in the spirit, we are all dancing away and kids out front are dancing, its cute. 

So it was brought up many times that the tot count gets lower and lower every year and it was especially felt last night. I chalked it up to maybe lots of kids went to other places for parties and such, I got alot of repeaters but well under 100 people. I have a ton of candy left over  

My family wants me to setup at my aunts for the following year because they have a ton of kids and they want my decorations to be appreciated more and to say "forget you, in my hood". Since the numbers keep declining. 

I know they mean well and are thinking of me and want my display shown to the world since I know they are proud. But this is where my 2 cents comes in, for me, I do the setup mostly for my family. While I agree its a nice feeling to get some recognition from strangers, even a little bit, I setup for me and my family. If others dont show up, Ill just crank the music up and dance my butt off. When the tots come, I pop some candy in their bags, smile and keep dancing. 

If you love your display as much as I think you do, maybe just think of it as for your family and the toters are just along for the ride, kinda as secondary thoughts. Plus, share your pics and videos with is on here, we love to look at all the details and well understand the hard work and talent that goes into such things.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww, sweetie.

Every single year I go crazy decorating my yard and then for H'ween night I do the most intricate goodie bags ever. And we get fewer and fewer ToTers. This year we got TWO!

But I'll keep doing it...because I love it. I don't think I could _not_ do H'ween. You say you love to look at your yard...it is bringing you happiness.  And that's wonderful!

Just a word on people not mentioning your haunt. Kids get a little overwhelmed and sometimes adults can be shy. I can't tell you how many houses we've been to over the years where I left saying, "I wish I had said something."

So now I'm making an effort to JUST SAY IT. To heck with being shy! There's this one house we go to every year where you can tell they are just trying their guts out to make a really amazing haunt and atmosphere. This year (well, yesterday) I finally SAID, "You know, your place looks AMAZING. Every single year, my kids ask to ToT at your house." The guy looked surprised at first...then really pleased! I really, really think some of this is just a case of people not being used to basically starting up a conversation with a near-stranger.

People may be thinking (but not saying) about your house: "MAN that looks cool."

You might be making somebody's day and never even know it.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

We had quite a few comments, but the best was my neighbor across the street. They took their son out in our neighborhood which is plenty big, 1100 homes, and said that they heard people talking about it all over. 

You have to think about what the average ToT and parental units see. Most houses its just a light on at the porch, or people sitting out in their driveway. There's a few here and there with some decorations thrown together. Maybe someone got an itch and bought a prop or two from Spirit at the last minute. An inflatable might be out in the yard. A house on every other street with a bag or three of spider webs pulled over the bushes. 

And then there are our houses. People don't know what to think. I mean, in my brother-in-laws neighborhood they have one house that has a wishy-washy set of store bought tombstones, a strobe and a fog machine. ToTs don't say much, but everyone knows its the best house in the subdivision. And I still remember it from the last two years. The nephew and niece both insisted on going there this year my wife said. Did they say much to the people hosting? Probably not, but they remember it and wanted to go see it.

We might not get the verbal recognition, and really only people here can appreciate the details that go into the final product, but man _we're making memories for children_ that might stay with them for decades. That's what got me last night while watching the kids coming up the driveway. They're in awe. We've taken something magical that they only see in movies or Disney World and put it right in front of their everyday reality. We've created a wondrous experience for them, even if they only get to see it for a minute or two. When they come to our houses, we get to create magic for them. 

It makes me smile and it is why I'm already making notes for next year. 

Don't lose the magic.


----------



## Captain_hook (Dec 4, 2013)

HI, I'm from Adelaide Australia, Halloween is only just taking off.
But I get into it. We live an a fairly poor neighbourhood. I am the only one who does anything special. 

So I got heaps of comments this year which was really cool.
Kids are starting to remember from last year. 
I had a walkthrough. And I dragged all the parents into it as well. Had one single mum who wouldn't go through unless her son held her hand. 

I actually had a couple of kids I tears. Is this a bad thing?
Here's a link to my efforts. I hope it works I'm a bit facebook challenged

https://www.facebook.com/ajax/share...[0]=208817539288901&share_source_type=unknown


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2014)

("...a hug if I may then, where aren't the young always so selfish in that way forgetful way, I mean they won't appreciate any of this perhaps till they have children in their turn where just then they might think back upon their childhood too, wishing to have said "thank you" at the time but you and I will be long gone by then I guess..." smiled the goblin sympathizing somewhat, adding "...no, you can never give back halloween to those whom you both loved and took for granted as a child, they're "gone on" now, but just instead perhaps, you can hand over their halloween spirit to those you love still, without expectation and remembering why too, where guarding the traditions is like respecting those who went before, thus you'd be doing it recalling those "gone on" within the custom of it, and then one day those children will remember you too perhaps with fond memories as someone "gone on...")


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks. I'll post some pics of it a little later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Mfenske, now that guy is cool and nicely lit! Did you add horns to him or did you buy him that way?

Here's my take on numbers and kids. Neighborhoods change and as kids get older numbers can slack off. My parents neighborhood was like that as all the neighbors who's kids aged and ToT'd together left the nest. Mom said a few years back as they lost some neighbors the houses were bought by some new families with little kids and now she said this year she had about 20-30 kids. She doesn't decorate but still enjoys having the kids come to the door to see their costumes and smiles. Also if numbers are down just having a few families who regularly would come do something else that night can be a noticeable decline.

I think that most kids, my neighborhood included, just walk or sometimes dash in for a quick candy drop, without spending too much time looking at stuff. I will tell you from our experience, if you want kids to notice try your best to include an animated projection in your set up. Do it so it can be seen from the street. We had kids when they got to the door say that they liked it or made some comment about it (one little girl asked if we really had a ghost living in our house). Kids and parents were all standing out in the street talking about it--the Hallowindow's giant eyeball seemed to be everyones favorite--and once you have them taking notice something different is going on, I think they tend to be a bit slower walking up to the front door and anticpating what else might be going on at the house. One year the neighbor across the street caught me as I was going to my car and said she should be mad at us for taking all the kids. Said they all went to our house and skipped hers and she eneded up with lots of candy! We both laughed. That was the year with the Eyeball projection BTW....not scary but more silly and playful. 

I don't think it's parents being lazy staying in the street. I think many kids want to do this on their own so don't want the embarrasment of having their parents right there with them all the way. It's their big moment of independence. Now some kids who think your house exudes scare, might not want to come up to your house so sometimes it's their parents who will say come on I'll go up with you. You can always post a sign at the bottom of the driveway "Parents welcome too!" 

One of the nicest things that happened to us this year was an older kid on a scooter who made the point of coming up to the door to ask us if we were the house that had a ghost lady upstairs. He didn't want any candy when asked and clearly just came up to ask us his question, which showed kids do notice and look forward to the effort we put out. Maybe not all of them, but even one commenting can make your night!

BTW just like we need or want that little nice bit of recognition, don't forget to slow the kids down with taking your time handing out that candy and commenting on their outfits as well. Make their night too as they are just one in a crowd that passes by all too quickly into the night.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I appreciate you. ;-)

But let me be Devil's Advocate here. I have 3 kids. Sometimes the things we do with kids is completely engrossing and fun. Sometimes, they are disobedient little monsters, we are tired, ready to get home...whatever. Parents may appreciate what you have done, but they honestly are probably just trying to make it thru the night! 

The kids will remember. The parents noticed. We don't do nearly the scale show that we used to do. In fact, I can set up my stuff in an hour and take it down in minutes. BECAUSE I have kids... But, it's still light years ahead of anyone in the neighborhood and the kids tell us that they look forward to it, and parents tell us they love it.... just not always on Halloween night. We had some neighbors move and tell us this year how much they missed not seeing the ghosts in our windows this year. 

The point is...make sure YOU enjoy it. The day you don't, then take a step back.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, that guy is one of my favorites. It was a post Halloween purchase from Target last year. It was originally suppose to strap to your back like a backpack, but I thought it worked better without the straps.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's another one


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skeleton


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

I call him Boris


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

mfenske78 said:


> Thanks. I'll post some pics of it a little later.


OMG SO COOL. (skellie with horns) I may just be stealing that idea..............


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Homemade skeleton


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Many people will have no interest, many will never "Do" or "Try" for fear of failure or looking "Stupid" and unfortunately many seem to be educated to never try.
Rest assured that you DID SOMETHING! (And that you enjoyed doing it.) I know we all sure would like to have a compliment or a 1,000 every once and awhile.
It took me many years to be able to accept a compliment, but then I had to weed-out those BS-ers who compliment, take a breath and then ask for a donation or a free-bee.. "Was that a real compliment? Or a unskilled beggar's tool?"


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Talking bust


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Vampire head


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gargoyle


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

mfenske78 said:


> View attachment 228717
> 
> I call him Boris


Very nicely done! I'm sure that he creeps out the TOTs.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Another homemade skeleton


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

He probably would if I could get them to look lol


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Your yard looks awesome and I wish you lived by me! I've always been really lucky that people always say something about my yard. Even after Hurricane Sandy when we were taking down our partially restored display someone driving by had to stop and tell us that they loved our yard. It's horrible that people by you are like that! I'm sure they look forward to it, but it's a shame they don't tell you.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

Sometimes I feel the same way. This year I took hours to create some tombstones that I admit are a bit wordy but I'm really proud of them and hardly anyone bothered to stop to read them. But I tell you, there are 1 or 2 comments that can make it all worth it. One thing I have in my yard is an inflatable black cat that moves it's head back and forth. There is this cute little kid, Hudson, that last year made his mom walk past our house every night to see it. I hadn't seen them this year so I figured he'd grown out of his fascination. Well 3 days ago they showed up just as I was coming home from work. It was early yet so the timer hadn't gone off to inflate everything. She actually came up to the door and knocked and asked "what time does the cat come on?" She told me that they had moved to another neighborhood but that he was still talking about the kitty so she had to come by and of course I turned it on for her. So besides doing it to make me smile, there is at least 1 other kid or adult out there that appreciates your work I would bet.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Really good Haunt! Great Job!

We also had lots of Family skip our Haunt too, due to being TOO scary also. Very frustrating when we saw that. 

Lots of cars would slow down and quickly speed away when they saw my wife... (L)

We did get around 200 kids, and most were amazed, as the parents and adults too.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

When I began Ravens Grin there was a fair number of "Pro" Haunters who advised me "It will never work." 
I guess" The Field of Dreams " wasn't out yet? "Build it and they will come."
People came to this small town, off the highway, found my hidden house behind the storefronts, down one of two narrow alleys just to see the exterior of the house.
Parents and Grand Parents ferrying small ones back time and time again to see the pterodactyl skeleton hanging on the house, the big steel Skull, the wrecked 1950 Hudson cars protruding from various areas of the house.
I have been open for house tours almost every night for the last 27 Years, plus Sat. & Sun. afternoons.
Never give up on yourself!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

As the weather had been bad in the UK prior to Halloween, the majority of my decor was indoors so only the party guests saw it. A lot of people in the UK have parties but they don't do the decor and props, I am the only one on our close that does. I did hear some of the TOT's say come and look at this, I had some things outside but I had a projector of pirate stuff playing in the front window and they loved it. I think they really enjoyed seeing a house decorated


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it looks great! Nice detail, nice lighting... You've done good and should be proud.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You have lots of cool props there I would definite take the time to stop and look at. Maybe as you get older the candy has less appeal than the decorations and you appreciate one more than the other! Having set up, you definitely appreciate the time people put forth.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm sorry that people aren't more complimentary where you live. It IS nice to hear some positive feedback, and I hope that by posting pics here and hearing how much we all like them, that you will feel a little better. Your yard DOES look great! I especially like Boris & your gargoyle! It's true that some of the TOT'ers come & go so quickly. Maybe you could consider inviting some family or friends (especially ones with kids) to your house on Halloween, and they can TOT in your neighborhood, making your house a sort of home-base. We have a sort of open-house at our place and we put out some food and open the doors and put a fire pit in the driveway. We get people - friends, neighbors, family - dropping by at different times. Some stay for a bit, some peek around & then leave, some did TOT'ing in their own neighborhood and then drive over to finish the night at our place, and some start here first. What's nice is that we get THEIR feedback so even if no TOT'er said anything, it's still awesome for us to see our family & friends enjoying it. 

I hope you'll keep at it! I read a quote once, and I'm sorry I don't remember who said it, but it's this - "Never leave an honest compliment unspoken". I wish more people could live by this rule because once I adopted it as a way of life, it's such a lovely thing to do. People love to be complimented, it costs nothing to do and it makes you feel good too.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

OH my goodness! I'll say it again, I wish we all could move and reside in our own Halloween Town together. I would be thrilled to have you as a neighbor! I have a lot to learn from looking at your lighting in particular. Your props are really cool. The ghoulish caretaker, the devil skellie, the cross burning into the vampire head, gargoyle...I could go on and on.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

It happens sometimes. Even though my set up is small I got a few compliments.
Don't let the lack of comments discourage you for doing something you love.
Keep at it and make next year even bigger with some spooky music playing.
I do that every year and even though I'm not well-off, I do make an effort to decorate.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup, your haunt looks amazing. Love the detail with the vampire head. The tombstones are awesome and you seem to have lighting down. And your photography is pretty fantastic too. You really framed things well.

The only other thing I can think is maybe you're creating such a great atmosphere that people don't want to break the mood - or are you in character and the don't feel comfortable talking to you?

Regardless, it's a perfect looking haunt so if they aren't saying so, they gots issues.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its always bad because regardless you always want some type of credit for your hard work and time. Yours pictures are great and if you enjoy it keep at it, I think we are our biggest critics if we like it then we did a great job give yourself a big pat on the back; everyone else is secondary. With me this year was different we always do walkthrough haunts but, because of TOTs hitting my haunters and due to some health problems went small this year. I had heard compliments always second hand to my candy givers, usually I got was screams or no this place is not scary, but who cares about negative comments anyways. This year I went undercover (a undercover boss scenario as I thought) so I walked and took pictures and videos but no one really knows who sets this up so it was perfect. I got some first hand eavesdropping compliments out on the street. I had no costume on but if I one on just how I felt it would have been a big old lumpy proud peacock  Keep up the great work mfenske78 don't let the non-say-ers or naysayers get you down!! Big old virtual pat on the back and handshake from me!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

mfenske78 said:


> View attachment 228721
> 
> Gargoyle


I like the look of your gargoyle too. Did you make him yourself?


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Back in the 70's when Halloween wasn't nearly as popular as now, my grandmother used to throw Halloween parties, my friend's mom would take us to haunted houses and my grade school would have us dress up in our costumes on Halloween. These things all had an influence on me and why I love the holiday so much.

So even though you may not get any recognition from toters or their parents for your elaborate yard decorations, you may be profoundly influencing the Halloween spirit for the next generation's parents so that they'll want to continue the tradition.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, I knew I'd feel better if I posted something here!


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha, I wish I were that talented. A target purchase many years ago


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

This thread has inspired me to leave a thank you note on the door of the one house that went all out this year for Halloween. They'd set up a beautiful mini-haunted house on their porch and side yard and I feel we went through it too quickly (we were carrying our toddler). It was wonderful but in addition to not being able to spend more time in it to take it all in, I didn't get a chance to speak to the homeowner directly to tell him what a great job it was. 

The OP's haunt looked amazing! I'm just sorry feedback was minimal.


----------



## mpalmer831 (Jul 29, 2014)

to mfenske78:

I kind of agree. I too am my own fan and enjoy the process more than the actual night, which ends up being so much work. My helpers and I are always directing the flow of more than anything else and we don't get to enjoy people or talk a little. I do get a few people who do compliment the setup and neighbors do comment, so I can't complain there. I think sometime I get pretty anal about things looking just perfect. This year I really told myself several times to chill out, they will never notice the bad looking things or if it is not perfect, no one cares. That helped me not get so depressed afterwards like I did Halloween 2013. Weird. I think for me, its the creative process that i enjoy.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

mfenske78 said:


> View attachment 228718
> 
> Homemade skeleton


Yours came out tons better than my efforts at home built. 

The one I made looks like he's got three times as many lumbar vertebrae as necessary.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I know what your sating. The kids blast on by and want the candy. The adults seem to take more time looking and appreciating it. In the end, it is something I enjoy doing and looking at. That is why I do it, I enjoy it.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought I was going to see pics of a modest haunt, which I could see some of them just blasting thru and getting the candy . But wow. Your yard is really great. The lighting is good, placement of everything not overcrowded and interesting new items I hadn't seen before. Cant believe you didnt even get a wow, cool comment. You will in the future. Just wait.....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

love all your props and your lighting is phenomenal! You really took your time with everything and it shows. Id imagine that people were probably just speechless, its THAT good. 

I got 2 of those devil skellies, they are awesome.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> love all your props and your lighting is phenomenal! You really took your time with everything and it shows. Id imagine that people were probably just speechless, its THAT good.
> 
> I got 2 of those devil skellies, they are awesome.


Wow, thanks for the kind words, It really means a lot. I love those devil skellies. I got 1 from Target last year after Halloween. They still had them a week after and they were %75 off. I really wish I had bought more than 1 and I haven't seen them at all this year.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd like to thank everyone that commented on this thread. It really means a lot. I just never thought it was all that good until you all said something. There are a lot of wonderful people on this site and I get a real sense of belonging here. So thank you all very much!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

This year, one of the families in the cul de sac did games in their driveway. For the last few years I was the only one doing more than just handing out candy. I don't know them that well, but I took a break from directing traffic at my haunt to go down and thank them for joining the cause. I don't think many people recognized the significance of what they did, but it stood out to me as a haunter. I feel it is more important for me to recognize other haunters, than it is for me to get recognition.

I don't put any effort into details on Halloween props. Most people miss them. What kind of setup you have also matters. If it's a standard walk to the door, get candy, turnaround and walk back to sidewalk setup, your stuff won't get noticed...TOTs are looking for the candy. If it was about your decorations, you would have a ton of people coming by from the day you setup until Halloween. I get compliments all the time. But I'm not very good at accepting them because I know some really talented folks that artistic abilities far surpass mine. When you talk about standing out front in your slippers (people still wear slippers?) I can relate to that. It's quiet, nobody else around and you can just soak it all in and say yeah I did that. THAT'S what it's all about


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> When you talk about standing out front in your slippers (people still wear slippers?) I can relate to that. It's quiet, nobody else around and you can just soak it all in and say yeah I did that. THAT'S what it's all about


Agreed. My favorite part of the night, to be honest.


----------



## Flychiguy1985 (Aug 19, 2014)

I completely understand where your coming from, Chicago weather is always fickle, especially in October, and there have been many Halloween when mother nature decides to pour rain, snow, 50 MPs winds on that one day put of year we all pray for good weather... Nope. I get sad and think why bother sometimes too... But on days when weather is fairly adequate, kids and the rents stop by, they might or might not give a compliment, but know this: they enjoy what you do. Look at body language too, look at their eyes. Are there really blank stares, or are their eyes lighting up? Are the parents staying back because they want the kids to go up there by themselves, or are they enjoying a few seconds of peace and quiet lol, marveling at what you did? Even though you have a lot of grab and go's, and no compliments, people love what you do. And remember, all the times you are at work or otherwise away from your display, there are people driving by your house, walking past, thinking how great your house looks. It's what I had to remember this year, when it freaking snowed here on Halloween lol..... You might not be getting the turnout or results on that special night, but throughout the season, you are wowing and inspiring people every day. And yes sometimes you have to be your biggest fan. It's like when I would detail the car before I pick up my girlfriend, she didn't notice lol and that kinda stunk initially but after awhile I didn't care, I liked a clean car so there you go. Same with Halloween, as long as you enjoy it, and appreciate the results, that's what matters, because it is your time and your dime. If all else fails, posting on here is a great way to show off your creations, btw they rock! Hope you still had a happy Halloween regardless!


----------



## LaserGecko (Nov 7, 2014)

Your yard looks fantastic. Is all the lighting static? Do you play music?

Do you have any startle or scare devices? A good blast from an air cannon will get the comments flowing, especially if you let a possibly timid TOTer push the button. Also, having some lights on lightning boxes really adds to the effect.

I'm "the guy with the skeleton in the tree" in my neighborhood. That's good enough for me. Don't worry. You're noticed and remembered whether they say anything or not.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Captain_hook said:


> HI, I'm from Adelaide Australia, Halloween is only just taking off.
> But I get into it. We live an a fairly poor neighbourhood. I am the only one who does anything special.
> 
> So I got heaps of comments this year which was really cool.
> ...


Hey Captain Hook. I'm from Melbourne Australia. Our area has also taken off with Halloween. Even though there are heaps of ToTs, I'm the only house that is FULL ON with the decorations. Our neighbourhood is a family friendly community so we get comments all the time when they pass by. They loved it last year but, yes, they can get a bit shy (sticking to the original post here) where so many times I had to tell the kids and parents not to just stand on the footpath but to walk right on to the front lawn to check out the decorations. i also had a Jason sitting on a park bench with photo props so kids (and parents) could take photos with him. I had to tell them to sit with Jason for photos and their response was "Oh really? Are you sure? is it ok?" lol. I couldn't get on to your link to see your pics but am looking forward to competing….oops no I mean sharing (haha) our photos with each other for future Halloweens 

Sticking to the original post, people can be shy definitely or not sure how to approach others homes. Kids can certainly be in a rush between houses because they don't want to miss out. I do my decorations because I love Halloween and I do it for my family (ok I do it for myself). Of course it's great receiving comments from others but I'm just happy to do it…and happy that hubby lets me. lol.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Your props are cool, and your lighting is great. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

You might be surprised... Not sure where you live, but I'm right outside of Washington, DC. Huge city, some nasty people, everyone's busy, etc., etc., etc. I am retired now, so have the luxury of spending time outdoors during the day, especially at the end of the school day. I was amazed at the number of neighbors who stop and chat while walking or even driving by as I'm playing around with the display. And the kids, sheesh! They LOVE to stop and talk about everything!! Where to put this prop, when am I bringing out that prop, can they touch this, that, and the other... Can they help put stuff up... Last year was my first year as a retiree, so it was really enlightening. 

My other thought is, maybe your display is too much... On the big night, if I've put everything I think I need out, sometimes the TOTers don't see it. My TOTers range from tiny babies to teens to adults, but if I've got that one prop or that one special area, they see it. And they want to take pictures with it. This year, I'm going to add a picture taking area that I will rope off. (I'm always concerned that someone's going to trip over electrical cords or knock over something when they don't see in the dark.) I've got a really cool mermaid prop who's going to be all lit up with blacklights. I'll rope off her area so that people can walk right up and take pictures. Same with the 20' inflatable cat. They don't see the guywires in the dark, but if I build out an area so they can walk up to the front without tripping over anything, they'll all take pics there. Strobe lights in the trees work wonders too.

Better yet, make them work for the treats... Ask them questions about their costume or Halloween or their favorite TV show. Make them guess which hand... Something. By year two or three, you'll be the Halloween House and the hit of the neighborhood.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

BTW, now that I've looked at your pics, the neighbors ARE talking about your display!!! No doubt in my mind. And like everyone else said, they do appreciate it and you are making memories. Very nice display!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

You would be a "Rock Star" in my neighborhood with that set up. In my neck of the woods, kids,teens and adults really enjoy Halloween. They come in droves and love to check out the finer details. I've had people just hanging around for awhile just soaking it in.


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> You would be a "Rock Star" in my neighborhood with that set up. In my neck of the woods, kids,teens and adults really enjoy Halloween. They come in droves and love to check out the finer details. I've had people just hanging around for awhile just soaking it in.


That's the scenario I always hoped for. Maybe its just the people that live around here. One Halloween, I was taking a few pictures of the display and a few of my props were going off, and I actually had a neighbor scream from down the street to shut the f**k up. I don't think ill do a display this year.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

on the opposite end, at some point, I started to tire of the RIDICULOUS amount of time and money and pure physical effort i had to squeeze into the short amount of time i had due to my job in late Oct..i scaled down a few years ago. every other tot and there parents asked me what happened..For me its the expectation of more and more that keeps in the hobby.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

mfenske78 said:


> That's the scenario I always hoped for. Maybe its just the people that live around here. One Halloween, I was taking a few pictures of the display and a few of my props were going off, and I actually had a neighbor scream from down the street to shut the f**k up. I don't think ill do a display this year.


mfenske78,
I'm so sorry that happened to you. I would be more explicit but...bad language is for classless people, like that neighbor. 
I can only say this, if you really enjoy your display and the work it takes, you should do it, no matter what 'porch dick' has to say.  (ok I slipped some raunch in) 
However, I have had moments too where I thought, this is just too much stress, so I understand. (Most people have no idea what we go through to create these extravaganzas.)
Only you can make this decision but don't allow others to take away your happiness, if it still gives you happiness.
Jan/grey lady


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry that no one really notices your yard and your neighbor's reaction. I think your yard looks awesome and I wish people where I lived would go all out for Halloween. Where I live hardly anyone decorates anymore. 

If you like decorating your yard, I think you should just continue to do it. Forget about the rude neighbor.


----------

